# my models i posted 3 photos



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

hello i posted some photos of my models.australian trader 1985-1996 australian national line.and ussco 1930s-1965 tev rangitira.i collect plans and photos of these shipping lines.now gonelet me what you think .not sure what to build next maybe seaway prince or tev wahine?anyway enjoy cheers matt (*))


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

You seem to have a bit of a production line going, Matt. Well, done.

I did about 8 'swings' on the "Aussie Trader" and could almost see myself coming out of that aft door under the bridge level and heading down to the backdoor of the bar - very convenient.

She was am extrememly uncomfortable ship at sea and vibrated like nobody's business, but I stayed for the laughs.

I recall one trip running down to Auckland - Australia had just beaten New Zealand in the Bledisloe Cup. A northbound RAN Patrol Boat, from Auckland bound Lord Howe Island, called us on the VHF and said: "Nice to meet a friendly ship in enemy waters!" I'm sure they were kidding, they would have had as much fun as we always did.

When are you going to make the "Iron York"?

John T.


----------



## nzmatt (Sep 3, 2005)

*my models*

hello thak you for your message.iron york i dont have any plans for her?so you worked on the a trader.yes thats right the officers bar not far from bridge.what dates did you serve on her?i used to visit the ship in lyttelton from 1993-1996.i have more photos of the model.i am in syndey now been away from home lyttelton for 2 years so that how i fill my time in models boats.cheers again matt (*))


----------

